# Accucraft Garratt after rebuild



## Garratts (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello, 
here a short video of my NGG16 after rebuild 
with new boiler, big bore steam channels and new steam pipes. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmDsPpRJkyg 
My layout has 3% grades. The throttle is opend 25% and not touched the hole video. 



Regards 
Ralf


----------



## Andreas (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ralf, 

Nice work! 

If I could look into your steam engines, I would feel like in paradise ... 

Gratulation & Grüsse / regards 

Andreas


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ralf - it is running VERY well!! 

Please explain for us why you carried out all this work on your locomotive and also show us what has been done. 

Mine, one of the first batch, has continued to run faultlessly since I got it. Apart from installing the new gas tank, my only change will be to install r/c later this year when we get back from some of our travels home to Canada and Oregon. 

Best wishes 

tac the Griper 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Garratts (Jan 15, 2008)

Tac, 
the reason why I build a new boiler is, 
the loco was very weak. 
You have to fire the burners on full power to get some steam for climbing 3% grades. 
That’s also the reason why the steam tube under the smokebox will be burned. 
Here are some pics what I have done: 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/7259/40Bild_133.jpg 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/7259/40Bild_134.jpg 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/7259/40DSC00201.JPG 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/7259/40DSCN2549.JPG 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/7259/40DSCN2555.JPG 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/7259/40DSCN2550.JPG 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/7259/40DSCN2553.JPG 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/7259/40DSCN2544.JPG 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/7259/40DSCN2546.JPG 
And new O-rings for the pistons. 
Kind Regards 
Ralf


----------



## weatherman (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi there 

I hope you dont mind me posting my news here. 
I was having problems running my Garratt (second batch) and was not enthused by the whole fuss of adding the gas, then warm water to the bath... then of course heating up the boiler which as we know is very large 
On cold days it proved to be a battle to get pressure up and after only a few laps of track the gas was running low, whoch meant draining the water from the bath and starting all over again..... 

I ran an idea by the supplier about running a bypass solution for the gas and he agreed in principle it was fine. 
So I purchased another gas regulator and installed it into the tender alongside the original. 
This was then connected to a pipe which runs under and out the back of the tender onto which a stadard gas can / airbrush hose screws. 
Now I can run from a large Butane can in a trailing wagon and if need be can simply revert back to the on board one. 

It still seemed to have a lack of power and we discovered the second burner was not staying alight. 
After a discussion we removed the collars from the burners to allow fuller flow of air and WOW what a difference. 
For the first time it easily came up to and maintained 100psi 

I was able to have a run of a few hours and only had to keep an eye on the water and steam oil .... plus of course the water in the wagon around the gas can is emptied much easier that the loco 

I shot some nice video and popped that on you-tube... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6RLZFJeg2k 

Hope you like it and that this has not been intrusive 
kind regards 
Mike


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful track and beautiful garden to run it in....what a performer the loco is when driven properly with a BIG consist. 

The evening shots are spell-binding. 

Many thanks. 

And welcome to MLS!!! 

tac


----------



## weatherman (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi there 
Thanks for the kind response, glad to make your aquaintance 

It's not my track but I am lucky to know the owner... 
Now I've got it performing better I cannot wait to run her again ! 

Hopefully people will find the conversion intersting and maybe helpful, I've seen other ways people have adapted the gas supply to make it perform better, this was just my idea which seemed to make life easier.


----------

